# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  testosterone cypionate Real or Fake??

## nicehaxor

Test cypionate 250mg from "serbia or something lol"... wanted to know if anyone has seen it before its the blue one and the paper came with it in the box ester drawing or something and allot of info in a language i don't know


and also Testosterone Ethenate is the yellow one it had a red cap wen i got it but i took it of

----------


## ironbeck

I dont know but seems like a lot of effort to sell someone just oil, so I would guess yes, however u can never tell by looking at it.

----------


## nicehaxor

> I dont know but seems like a lot of effort to sell someone just oil, so I would guess yes, however u can never tell by looking at it.


True




Is the color of the oil normal for 250mgs i thought it would be darker

----------


## redz

It can be many different colors depending on what carrier oil is used to make it.

----------


## Chx beach 79

Meditech is g2g

----------

